
What would a Trump victory mean for the EU? - 925dk
https://euobserver.com/foreign/135819
======
Tepix
They were talking about it on the radio just an hour ago. Merkel and her
government would consider it a catastrophe. However with the election being
uncertain they are not communicating this clearly.

The german finance Minister (Schäuble) just said something along the lines of
"he hopes common sense prevails."

